# Would u do this



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I will not go into complete detail in this to save you guys the pain. Ok this weekend my family is leaving for the weekend. 2 girls and one guy is coming. The one girl for my friend and the other one for me. They are staying over night. This is the odd thing, she said that we are going to mess around in your PARENTS bed, and the other two in yours. I was thinking, this is a very strange thing. It seems that all i would think about is what my parents have done.

Would u guys?

Oh i will just won't to see what your input is


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

If i changed the mattress and sheets,and had lots of alcohol running through my veins then yes i would.:nod:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If they bought me new sheets. I don't want to people sleeping in other people's baby batter...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Think of a better place to do it, any maybe she will agree.

I wouldn't do it in my parents bed, thats f*cking sick.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Depends on how well you plan on cleaning up afterwards. That stuff happens everyday (or night) in motels, condos ect.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yea i know, im about to say f*ck off to the other two people and take my room. But i cant trust them in my house alone. ahha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Just out of pure respect I would never do it in my parents bed , And secondly wouldn't let my homeboy use my bed do do his dirty work in , Tell him to use the floor . Personnally I wouldnt even have the friend come over , so that way you could hook up with both of them









And another thing that got me is Why the Hell is she telling "You " what to do ?








Its your house , and Your tool , so use them to your advantage .


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Just out of pure respect I would never do it in my parents bed , And secondly wouldn't let my homeboy use my bed do do his dirty work in , Tell him to use the floor . Personnally I wouldnt even have the friend come over , so that way you could hook up with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said,...

Ditch your friend, take the three some man!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Just out of pure respect I would never do it in my parents bed , And secondly wouldn't let my homeboy use my bed do do his dirty work in , Tell him to use the floor . Personnally I wouldnt even have the friend come over , so that way you could hook up with both of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, she said its something she has always wonted to do, she likes the risks. 
Well i was going to have a party, but did not wont to get cought with that , so i was talking to a couple of girls and they wonted to come. but i need a guy for the other girl "aka wingman"


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Be sure to hide video cameras if thats the case









Edit: wingman= Goose died in the movie. No wingman needed


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe the chic gets off F*cking in parents beds. 
For the record I have never fucked in my parents bed but I would if i had to. I mean you do what you got to do, but you should bang both of them


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

have some respect for your parents. if i ever caught my kid doing sh*t like that on my bed, i would beat the sh*t out of them and then some


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha, yeah i know what your saying my dad would kick my ass too. I will just tell her "go to my room" end of story.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

if she likes the risk of gettin caught point them at the sofa or floor in the front room
or even better the garden
but NOT your parents bed or them in yours dude!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of pure respect I would never do it in my parents bed , And secondly wouldn't let my homeboy use my bed do do his dirty work in , Tell him to use the floor . Personnally I wouldnt even have the friend come over , so that way you could hook up with both of them :nod:
> ...


What Risk / your parents are gone right ? 
If she like risk so much Why dont you go f*ck in the park out in the open ? And see how much she gets off then on Risk









And a Wingman ?







For what to hold you rhand ?
You should have both those Hussy's Begging you for more .. How old are you son ? I think I may have to lay some Game rules out for ya Harley Style


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


lmao, Have you ever had two girls?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

time to go lay some pipe


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> If they bought me new sheets. I don't want to people sleeping in other people's *baby batter*...
> [snapback]1031336[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

no I wouldn't do it. I'd probably go tanning instead


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

2 women is gud...........sack your mum an dad.......


----------



## Proctain (May 4, 2005)

There is no way I'd do it in my parents bed... maybe my brother's to piss him off though :nod:


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

if ur gay then u wouldnt do her...i would do a girl in my grandmas bed, i dont care as long as i get to do her lol :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> no I wouldn't do it. I'd probably go tanning instead
> [snapback]1031532[/snapback]​












Id do er in any bed.
In any Room.
Hell Ive done it in my moms bed before. Just put a towel under that
broad. If its a risk she wants, take it to the streets!
I almost got busted by the Cops once, but man...It was something different


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

your best bet would be to just have sex with her on the sofa or floor. lay down a couple of comforters so that the floor isn't so rough on her back and knees and have some fun man. wash the comforter(s) and it's all good. don't rock it on your parents bed.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

me and my fiance made it a MISSION to go at it in every room and every funiture fixture in the house once we moved in last summer.

isay go for it you will only live once

P.S. if you start to itch a few weeks later that is NOT normal! kill her and ur friend for bringing her:rasp:


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

tell the other two to "play" in the living room or something. keep your room and get that girl on check.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well couldnt he also be a good furian and return the favor of helpful advice, by having fun in the living room with his buddy filiming and give us the link to the FTP???


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

you gotta kick your friend out of your room and make him do it in your parents bed


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

f*ck it man a nuts a nut. I'll lay pipe anywhere, anytime, with just about anything female.

Take that bitch to Greece on your parents bed, make a deposit, then do it again.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i sense a lot of virgin teenagers. "i'd do it anywhere...anytime"...etc... seriously, thats low to go at it in your parents bed. if a girl ever told me she wanted to have sex there, i'd tell her to get a life. that's some stupid sh*t right there. also pretty f*cking sick.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i sense a lot of virgin teenagers. "i'd do it anywhere...anytime"...etc... seriously, thats low to go at it in your parents bed. if a girl ever told me she wanted to have sex there, i'd tell her to get a life. that's some stupid sh*t right there. also pretty f*cking sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Married, 25, sorry no stupid teenagers here.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Had sex in my parent's (water







) bed once: not planned, hormones just took control. Coincidentally, it was also the only time I had sex with that ex while had her period: again, hormones just took control









Bottom line: if you do it, do it right :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar~God said:
> ...










1 time , in Arizona . My cousin set me up with two of her college friends at ASU. Very Lucky I was that day ...


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would Say your Parents Bed Is off limits.
And use your own Bed.
Dont Invite your Buddy .


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> I would Say your Parents Bed Is off limits.
> And use your own Bed.
> Dont Invite your Buddy .
> [snapback]1032149[/snapback]​


See Bubba's a Pimp Too







from the Old Skool


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> I will not go into complete detail in this to save you guys the pain. Ok this weekend my family is leaving for the weekend. 2 girls and one guy is coming. The one girl for my friend and the other one for me. They are staying over night. This is the odd thing, she said that we are going to mess around in your PARENTS bed, and the other two in yours. I was thinking, this is a very strange thing. It seems that all i would think about is what my parents have done.
> 
> Would u guys?
> 
> ...


fuckin sick dude, hell no. that is sick as hell. me and my girlfreind have pretty much done it every where in my house, but the parenst bed room is off limits. thats just sick.

J-Rod


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

i would do it if it was the only way i was gonna be able to bang her


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> me and my fiance made it a MISSION to go at it in every room and every funiture fixture in the house once we moved in last summer.
> 
> i say go for it you will only live once
> 
> ...


Dude!!!! me and my girlfriend did the same thing!









Rockon Dude


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Tell your friends to do it in the shower, then you can use your bed, chair, monkey bars, whatever


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> i sense a lot of virgin teenagers. "i'd do it anywhere...anytime"...etc... seriously, thats low to go at it in your parents bed. if a girl ever told me she wanted to have sex there, i'd tell her to get a life. that's some stupid sh*t right there. also pretty f*cking sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree... its low and totally disrespectful! Be a man and tell her that you will pound her in she shower or something...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread is so wrong.

If you'd disrespect your parents room like that, you might as well do it in the confession booth at church. (Although....







)









Anyways, come on guys...you wanna be "risky"...do it in the library...on a train...hell, join the mile high club...but anything is surely better than your parents bed. Theres no excitement in that.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont know why but ive always had this urge to fu*k in a swimming pool.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Coudln't you lie and say any room is your parents room??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

parents room is off limits for swappin DNA, thats just wrong..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I dont know why but ive always had this urge to fu*k in a swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is really bad for the girl.

J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why but ive always had this urge to fu*k in a swimming pool.
> ...


I boned some Broad at he Apartment I used to live at, we had a pool, in the pool, and that whore is still alive and doing fine.

BTW, has thia Avatar kid shag her yet or what?
WTH?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Anyways, come on guys...you wanna be "risky"...do it in the library...on a train...hell, join the mile high club...but anything is surely better than your parents bed. Theres no excitement in that.


Speaking from Experience Karen?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


nah, he just made this up.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lmao.. do it when ever she wants f*ck ...... yeah.... you will remember this for life son


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

ehh..tell the other 2 to go to your parents bed..an stay in urs


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

> QUOTE(Gordeez @ May 27 2005, 08:41 AM)
> QUOTE(smokinbubbles @ May 27 2005, 10:37 AM)
> QUOTE(dan-uk @ May 25 2005, 02:40 PM)
> I dont know why but ive always had this urge to fu*k in a swimming pool.
> ...


Its is bad for the girl because she can get infections from it. Your pushing water with urine, bacteria, chlorine, and perhaps semen(from other people who have done it already in the pool) inside of her.

I would never do anything in my parents bed. It is sick and wrong, do your bitness in your bed and give the guest bedroom or something else to your friend or just boot his ass out.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> > QUOTE(Gordeez @ May 27 2005, 08:41 AM)
> > QUOTE(smokinbubbles @ May 27 2005, 10:37 AM)
> > QUOTE(dan-uk @ May 25 2005, 02:40 PM)
> > I dont know why but ive always had this urge to fu*k in a swimming pool.
> ...


Just so you know, you put chlorine in pools so that it does kill that bacteria.







The water going "inside her" would be the same water that would get inside as if she were swimming anyway.

Harley...shush


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > dan-uk said:
> ...


 Did i u ask. I will speak the truth and nothing but. You wont to know what happened that weekend. Ok Friday it was going to be just three of us these two other girls and me. One thing led to another i had over 10 people over. Nothing happened that day. Sat her and that girl came over. We had a few drinks n sh*t. We made out for a long as time . They were over at 3 and it was non-stop kissing. And at one point she was all over me, asked me to go to my room. Her knowing i had no condoms for another hour said that she had birth control and said i had nothing to worry about. I said no, let's wait an hour. so we continued making out, when my friend came with a case of beer "she was not in the mood". Lots of grabbing n sh*t but not much more then that. but other then that GREAT weekend.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Blitz023 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


Just made it up, if I was to make something up it would be a better "Story" than that.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jesus!
I thought you were gunna get laid man.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

u dont know how f*cking close i came.... urg i hate even thinking about it. aha


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

now i have a condom in my wallet at all times hahah


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> I will not go into complete detail in this to save you guys the pain. Ok this weekend my family is leaving for the weekend. 2 girls and one guy is coming. The one girl for my friend and the other one for me. They are staying over night. This is the odd thing, she said that we are going to mess around in your PARENTS bed, and the other two in yours. I was thinking, this is a very strange thing. It seems that all i would think about is what my parents have done.
> 
> Would u guys?
> 
> ...


after a 6 pack and a couple shots....id be thinking how i cant remeber how to unbutton her pants.....score for u lil bro


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> now i have a condom in my wallet at all times hahah
> [snapback]1044798[/snapback]​


Bad place to keep it :nod:


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > now i have a condom in my wallet at all times hahah
> ...


exactly specialy if you dont want to have a kid even though not manny times it has happened but a condom in your wallet will wear then be more prone to breaking, i usualy just keep one near my bed in a dresser and one in my glove box in my car


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > > QUOTE(Gordeez @ May 27 2005, 08:41 AM)
> ...


When a girl is swimming around in a pool she is not... well, open. I dont believe water goes inside and if so it certainly is not as much when you are having sex in a pool. I'll just say I know bad things have happened to girls before from having sex in pools or hot tubs. 
...and chlorine isnt going to kill everything.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you know, *you put chlorine in pools so that it does kill that bacteria*.
> ...


Just to prove the water going inside her...If a girl goes swimming when Aunt Flow is in town, they use a tampon. The tampon isnt exactly dry when she gets out of the pool.

If having sex in water does anything to a girl, it pushes the water out, not in. To picture this concept, think of a glass full of water. Now take another class and put it in the glass of water as if to give the stacking effect and the water comes out.

Sex in public pools Im not for, cause then you really dont know whats in the water and in that case, yes it can be bad.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > smokinbubbles said:
> ...


she was notin the mmod? you tidd get that whore durnk enough man.
get her drunka nd you wouldbvve got your pecker wet :nod:


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


She was in the mood but when i had a condom she wasnt. ahah


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Around these parts that can be considered rape to an extent, even with she is willing. Had to take a campus class on that sort of stuff when I started at a local university. I know...I know...I didn't write the law, just setting the facts straight.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Andy1234 said:


> Dawgnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar~God said:
> ...


if you don't want a kid, you better throw the one in your glove box away too, it's just as bad as keeping one in your wallet...


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BigChuckP said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

i cant believe this is a question.... suck it up and f*ck her


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri prooves one hell of a good point


----------

